# What does this "D" mean? Please help!



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi there-

A friend helped me and did some background check of the Sire and Dam for my future puppy. But we don't know what does this letter ("D") mean with the Dam's name?

Bärbel Asgard (D) 2170145 zw#104

Also is this zw# ok for breeding? The Sire's ZW# is 85. I heard if the total of Sire and Dam is less than 200, then it's ok. Is that correct?

Thank you, guys!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm not sure, but perhaps it stands for Dam


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh, it might be...should better be...
Thank you! !












> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderi'm not sure, but perhaps it stands for Dam


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

D = Deutschland = Germany?


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Camerafodder, do you know anything about ZW#?











> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderi'm not sure, but perhaps it stands for Dam


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

Could be... but the Sire is also a German line I believe, without the "D"...



> Originally Posted By: phgsdD = Deutschland = Germany?


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

Or maybe I should ask this way... how do you guys will do the zw# check? 
Go to the SV website? I don't know German at all...











> Originally Posted By: phgsdD = Deutschland = Germany?


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

The dam's hips are a3. IMO that plus a ZW of 104 are things that would make me look elsewhere.


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

I didn't notice that. Too much risks. I'm gonna give up. 
Thank you!











> Originally Posted By: phgsdThe dam's hips are a3. IMO that plus a ZW of 104 are things that would make me look elsewhere.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: phgsdD = Deutschland = Germany?


No, dogs imported from Germany will have the designation (GER).

In parenthesis like that after the registration number indicates an import, so I'd think possibly Denmark. But I though AKC always used 3 letter designations for the country of origen.


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks! 
Will SV use a samiliar way to indicate country of origen?



> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: phgsdD = Deutschland = Germany?
> ...


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

The AKC registration wouldn't mention ZW so I was thinking it was taken from some other kind of registration.
The dog on the PDB is SV registered which made me think Germany.


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

I see!











> Originally Posted By: phgsdThe AKC registration wouldn't mention ZW so I was thinking it was taken from some other kind of registration.
> The dog on the PDB is SV registered which made me think Germany.


----------

